# عطل في مولد بيركنز



## ابو بشير الجهني (3 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف حالكم جميعاً 

يوجد لدي مولد بيركنز موديل 2007 يوجد به عطل ولم اتمكن من اصلاحه حيث يظهر في الشاشة كلمة event logs

وتفقدت الفيوزات وغيرت البطرية والزيوت والفلاتر ولم نتمكن من معرفة العطل حيث ان الكهرباء لا تصل الى طرمبة تحضير الديزل وقمنا بتوصيل 

كهرباء خارجيه الى طرمبة التحضير واشتغل المحرك بهذه الطريقة ونخشى ان هذه الطريقة تؤثر بالمكينة 

ارجو من الاخوة الكرام مساعدتنا في الوصول الى هذا العطل 

وجزاكم الله خيراُ


----------



## magdy2006 (3 يناير 2013)

العطل يتمركز فى كرته تحكم السرعه هى المسئولة عن اعطاء اشارة التشغيل الى الجفرنر وقبل ذلك افحص حساس السرعة وتابعنا وفقك الله


----------



## ابو بشير الجهني (3 يناير 2013)

اين يوجد حساس السرعه ؟؟

بارك الله لك في علمك


----------



## magdy2006 (3 يناير 2013)

اخى الكريم حساس السرعة يوجد اعلى الحدافه بين ماكينة الديزل والمولدة الكهربية افحصة او نصحية اخى تاتى بمتخصص لان اى تجرة عشوائية تحرق كارت متحكم السرعة


----------



## مهندس خالد حسن تقي (3 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اولا اذكر حجم المولد ونوع المحرك (1100-1300-2800-4000 -....) ونوع الشاشة (دبسي -دايف-داتاكوم...) ونوع التجميع (اف جي ولسون-غدار-....)


----------



## ابو بشير الجهني (4 يناير 2013)

magdy2006 قال:


> اخى الكريم حساس السرعة يوجد اعلى الحدافه بين ماكينة الديزل والمولدة الكهربية افحصة او نصحية اخى تاتى بمتخصص لان اى تجرة عشوائية تحرق كارت متحكم السرعة




المولد يبعد عن المدينة المنورة 200 كم , ورفض المهندسين المختصين الذهاب الى لموقع

واستشرنا مهندس شركة الزاهد واوصى بعمل برمجة له وعملنا حسب ارشادته عن طريق الجوال

ولا زال العطل مستمر , وذهبنا الى مهندس مختص واشار الينا بتغير منظم مربع الشكل يوجد به ثلاث فيوزات و كيبلين

وتم شرائه من شركة الزاهد ولا زال العطل مستمر 

___

هل اذا فصلنا الدائره الكهربائية عن المكينة وتركيب ساعة حرارة وساعة ديزل وسلف خارجي هل هذه الطريقة تضر المكينة ؟

علما بان المكينة يعمل عليها غطاس ماء 15 حصان , ولا يبعد الكيبل عن المكينة 10 متر وعمق البئر 50 متر

( الكيبل 10 ملم والكهرباء 380 فولت الخارجة من المكينة ) 



وجزاك الله خير اخي الكريم

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو بشير الجهني (4 يناير 2013)

مهندس خالد حسن تقي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اولا اذكر حجم المولد ونوع المحرك (1100-1300-2800-4000 -....) ونوع الشاشة (دبسي -دايف-داتاكوم...) ونوع التجميع (اف جي ولسون-غدار-....)





قوة المحرك 90 كيلو واط ويعطي 72 كيلو واط و 400 امبير 

موديل المولد gep88-1
(3_phase)


ولا اعلم ما هو نوع الشاشة ولا نوع التجميع

وجزاك الله خير وبارك الله في علمك


----------



## magdy2006 (4 يناير 2013)

ابو بشير الجهني قال:


> المولد يبعد عن المدينة المنورة 200 كم , ورفض المهندسين المختصين الذهاب الى لموقع
> 
> واستشرنا مهندس شركة الزاهد واوصى بعمل برمجة له وعملنا حسب ارشادته عن طريق الجوال
> 
> ...


----------



## ابو بشير الجهني (4 يناير 2013)

اخي الكريم نثمن لك وقتك وجهدك معنا 

وذا لم نجد حل لأصلاح العطل هل تنصحنا يالطريقة التقليدية ؟ ( وما هي مشاكلها ان وجدت )

وكيف نحافظ على المولد بالطريقة التقليدية ؟؟


----------



## مهندس خالد حسن تقي (4 يناير 2013)

اخي العزيز نوع المولد :- OLYMPIAN
Perkins model – 1104A-44TG2
Industrial water cooled diesel
Mechanical Governor
12VDC electrical system inc battery
Cooling pack suitable for 50oC ambient temperatures (open gensets)
Fully guarded fan, fan drive and charging alternator
اود ان اشير على انها ذات منظم وقود ميكانيكي اي انها تحوي على صمام وقود كهربائي فقط يوجد على مضخة الوقود الرئيسية بامكانك (للفحص فقط) اعطاء هذا الصمام اشارة موجبة من البطارية ومن ثم اعطاء اشارة اخرى للسلف للتشغيل :-
1- في حال اذا اشتغلت المولد يعني هنالك مشكلة في بورد التشغيل والشاشة تحل من قبل اختصاصي كهرباء مولدات 
2- في حال عدم الاشتغال يعني هنالك مشكلة ميكانيكية قد تكون في منظومة الوقود وتحل من قبل الميكانيكي المختص
وفي كل حال اتصل بوكيل شركة اولمبيان


----------



## مهندس خالد حسن تقي (4 يناير 2013)

اوبامكانك الاتصال صيانة شركة كتربلر


----------



## caterpillarman (5 يناير 2013)

اخي الحبيب
ارجو منك الاتي لكي تصلح العطل:
نوع الشاشه وغالبا تكون emcp-or powerwizard
اذكرلي فقط رقم الشاشه وغالبا بيكون خلف الشاشه

ثانيا:
نوع المولد
ويبدأ بلارقام الاتيه 
OLY00000
وبعدها سوف اذكر لك كل الاحتمالات الممكنه للعطل


----------



## ابو بشير الجهني (5 يناير 2013)

مهندس خالد حسن تقي قال:


> اخي العزيز نوع المولد :- OLYMPIAN
> Perkins model – 1104A-44TG2
> Industrial water cooled diesel
> Mechanical Governor
> ...




اولاُ : نود ان نقدم خالص شكرنا لك ولجميع من ساهم في الرد علينا


__

لقد قمنا بتشغيل المكينة بالطريقة الاولى واشتغلت المكينة واشتغل الغطاس

وان العطل يوجد في بورد التشغيل والشاشة ولكن للاسف لم نجد الاخصائي الذي يذهب معنا للموقع

ونحن معرفتنا في نوعية هذا المولد بسيطة جدا و تكاد لا تذكر ولم نجد المختص الذي يفحص المولد بالطريقة الفنية الصحيحة حتى هذه اللحظة

فهل تؤيدنا اذا لم نجد المختص ان نقوم بتشغيله بالطريقة الاولى ؟

وبخصوص الشركة فقد طلبت مبالغ باهظة جدا للكشف فقط 


_____

وجزاك الله خير اخي الكريم

وبارك الله لك في علمك ومالك وولدك


----------



## caterpillarman (5 يناير 2013)

ارجو منك الاتي لكي تصلح العطل:
نوع الشاشه وغالبا تكون emcp-or powerwizard
اذكرلي فقط رقم الشاشه وغالبا بيكون خلف الشاشه

ثانيا:
نوع المولد
ويبدأ بلارقام الاتيه 
OLY00000
وبعدها سوف اذكر لك كل الاحتمالات الممكنه للعطل


----------



## ابو بشير الجهني (6 يناير 2013)

caterpillarman قال:


> ارجو منك الاتي لكي تصلح العطل:
> نوع الشاشه وغالبا تكون emcp-or powerwizard
> اذكرلي فقط رقم الشاشه وغالبا بيكون خلف الشاشه
> 
> ...



هذه مجموعمه من الارقام وجدتها خلف الشاشة

bn 33-1600-06

sn--/127634hb

siie203770

mg224816


اما بالنسبة لنوع المولد OLYMPOAN : GEB88-1



واعتذر عن التاخير بالرد 

ويعطيك العافية اخي الكريم


----------



## أبوأأبراهيم (16 فبراير 2013)

ا لسلام عليكم إخواني أرجو منكم المساعده بارك الله فيكم 
تواجهني مشكله في مولد بيركنز النوع Hc634j1 وهي عدم توليد الطاقه والمحرك يشتغل بشكل سليم فحصت المولد وجدت الفيوزات سليمه ووجدت 2كوابل 220 فولت تدخلان داخل لفات المولد فأرجو إرشادي جزاكم الله عني خيرا.*


----------



## سيف المدامغة (17 فبراير 2013)

هل فحصت الدايودات الموجوده على راس التوليد


----------



## قاسم محمد عبودي (13 يوليو 2014)

اسلام عليكم اخي الكريم اني عندي مولد بيركنزتشتغل ساعه اواكثر وتضل تعت وتخرج منها دخانه سوداء


----------



## جلال الدين الهندي (14 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم اخي 
اولا الجهاز الذي قمت بتغيرة ويحتوي علي فيوزات واتنين سوكت لا علاقة له بالعطل 
نفس هذة المشكلة حدثت عندي وعلاجها في 
جهاز تحديد السرعة الموجود بين الحدافة والمولد غالبا يكون يحتوي علي كربون او قم بتغير الكيبل الموصل به بالاسبير الموجود جوارة هذا الاحتمال الاول 
الاحتمال الثاني راجع مفاتيح الطوارئ فغالبا تكون معطلة وتمنع التشغيل


----------



## م.عاصم بابقي (14 يوليو 2014)

من خلال المعطيات ... اوتقع العطل في
1-حساس القارئ لعدد لفات المحرك ( الماكنة) وهو يوجد بين المولد والمحرك وهو عبارة عن مسمار فوق الحذاف يوجد عليه سلك كهربائي
حاول نتظيف ببخاح wd40 و ركبه مرة اخرى وجرب تشغيل المحرك.
2- ان لم تاخذ نتيجة فمن المحتمل يوجد عطل في توصيلات ( الاسلاك) الداخلة و الخارجةمن ecm( وهو عبارة عن صندوق اسود فيه فيوز يوجد في الجانب من المولد ) وهو العقل المفكر للمولد ...
والله اعلم


----------



## asd 11 (18 يوليو 2014)

اخي الكريم 
يمكن ان يكون للعطل عدة اسباب 
1حساس سرعة المحرك 
2 -حساس الحرارة يمكن يكون مضروب بالتالي يعطي امر لطرمبة المازوت بالتوقف 
3- دينمو شحن البطارية اذ كان الدينمو لا يشحن فأيضا يمكن ان سيسبب هذا اللعطل


----------



## فاضل محسنصالح (22 أكتوبر 2014)

عندي مولدة بيركينز 60 كي في روابي تونس لاتشتغل بسبب ظهور الارم oil prasser قمنا باستبدال الفلاتر واستبدال الزيت ولتشتغل المولدة
وبعدها بدلنا حساس الزيت باخر من مولدة اخرى ولم تشتغل المولدة وبقي نفس الارم


----------



## فاضل محسنصالح (22 أكتوبر 2014)

ممكن البرنامج لاعادة برمجة المولدة


----------



## eng_salah hassem (29 يونيو 2015)

اخواني السلام عليكم .. عندي مشكلة بمولد بيركنز حجم 2500 ياريت الي عنده معلومات بخصوص هذا الشي يكلمني الموضوع انساني لانو المولد يعمل لضخ المياه الى الناس


----------



## ابو نور العنزي (12 يوليو 2015)

احي العزيز يجب عليك استشارت مختص بزيارة الموقع والكشف عن المولد هنالك رلي مسأول عن تشغيل الفيد بمب ويعطل بأستمرار ولكن يجب زيارة كهربائي مولدات على اقل تقدير العمل الذي قمت به من تحوير عذرا خاطئ لانك لغيت كل حمايات المولدة وشكرا


----------



## إبراهيم البكري (15 يوليو 2015)

عندي مولدة بيركينز 60 كي في روابي تونس لاتشتغل بسبب ظهور الارم oil prasser قمنا باستبدال الفلاتر واستبدال الزيت ولتشتغل المولدة
وبعدها بدلنا حساس الزيت باخر من مولدة اخرى ولم تشتغل المولدة وبقي نفس الارم

انا عندي نفس العطل ارجوا الافادة اخواني والاخ فاضل محسنصالح كيف سويت مع العطل
مع العلم المولد حقي 50 كيلو واط موديل 2011


----------

